# t3/t04E vs hks turbo?



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a u13 bb motor and Im addin turbo and Im going to use my car for mostly street and some strip. I get get a kit for either turbo adding up to 1500 for both setups including turbo, manifold, downpipe. What you guys think?


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

isnt the bb mean the bluebird and dosent that come already with turbo ?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

An HKS turbo will sit ya back $1500 by its self.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

here's a link that may help! keep us posted!

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?&A=0140


----------

